# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Left Out join not show all from left table

## donalejandro

I am trying to do a Left outer join I wanted all GL Accounts from GLMST  to show up I queried  GL account# 55000 (GLMST.GMSG02) to show up, if I input prior year  2013, 2012, 2014 (GLDET.GTPOYR)  I will see the Account Description (GLMST.GMDSC1) and I will see  Amount (GLDET.GTTRAM), but when I query for 2014 I get no row (there was no amount for 2014) I want to show the Account Description (GMDSC1) even if there is no amount.  Below is my SQL query based on DB2.  Can anybody any point out what is wrong I will appreciate your help.  Thank you in advance.


SELECT      GLMST.GMSG02 AS "GL Account No", GLMST.GMDSC1 AS "Account Description", 
                    GLDET.GTPOYR AS "Year", GLDET.GTTRAM AS Amount
FROM         { oj GLMST LEFT OUTER JOIN
                      GLDET ON GLMST.GMIACN = GLDET.GTIACN }
WHERE     (GLMST.GMSG02 = 55000) AND (GLDET.GTPOYR = 2014)


GLMST.GMIACN and GLDET.GTIACN are internal account numbers.

----------

